
Roadmap – nginx - twapi
http://trac.nginx.org/nginx/roadmap
======
stingraycharles
Pardon my ignorance, but what exactly should I be looking for that warrants a
frontpage of HN for this link ?

~~~
LoonyPandora
Official support for WebSockets and SPDY in nginx is big news. WebSocket
support especially, as previously it was impossible to do long-polling /
WebSocket type work in nginx without resorting to unreliable 3rd party
modules.

------
jroseattle
Hellloooooo, websockets. A nice reverse proxy to Node will be so welcome.

------
zaph0d
I am more excited about ETags support than SPDY & Websockets. Etags (when used
correctly) are extremely handy.

~~~
newman314
Please elaborate...

~~~
untog
There's a great example/explanation on the Facebook Developer blog:

<https://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/627/>

Basically, it's Last-Modified on steroids.

~~~
Vidart
In the link that you mentioned, ETags are produced and handled by application.
There are no special needs in web-server support.

~~~
untog
Right... I was assuming that the OP wanted to know what ETags are, rather than
their specific implementation in nginx.

~~~
zaph0d
Etags are useful for static assets as well.

------
dtf
Can't wait! But until then...

Has anyone been using nginx <1.3 to proxy WebSockets using the TCP proxy
module (nginx_tcp_proxy_module)? Anyone know from experience if it's a
workable solution?

~~~
istvanp
Not if you want to use port 80 for your websockets and http on the same
server. We are using haproxy to support both Node and nginx on port 80.

------
thcheetah
Looking forward to websocket reverse proxying in 1.3

------
d1mitris
I always found any information coming from the nginx website a bit too
laconic. Am I the only one?

WebSocket support is welcome.

~~~
alexchamberlain
Now you mention it, yes. Don't forget that English isn't the core developers'
native language though.

